# Building Columns and urns for the graveyard



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the idea of the sonotube's as a column. See it a couple years ago and every time I see one I think columns. 

Great work by the way, you'll have to show us all what they look like set up


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent job Haywood, Sonotubes make great columns, 

I used some of the 10" tubes for the columns for my graveyard fence. The only problem with them is that the size isn't consistent, just because it says it's 10" doesn't make it 10". I had to measure the diameter of each tube in the store to get the ones I bought to be approximately the same size.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Very Very cool great job my friend?????


----------



## Haywood (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you all very much


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice! Now is a great time to buy plastic urns on clearance. I made an indoor "funeral arrangement" last year with a discount urn spray painted bronze and flowers I got on clearance:








I think I will try your instructions for the columns this year. I'd love to have some of those along the sidewalk next to the cemetery!


----------



## Haywood (Aug 15, 2013)

Eviejenn said:


> Very nice! Now is a great time to buy plastic urns on clearance. I made an indoor "funeral arrangement" last year with a discount urn spray painted bronze and flowers I got on clearance:
> View attachment 211117
> 
> 
> I think I will try your instructions for the columns this year. I'd love to have some of those along the sidewalk next to the cemetery!


*Now that is a arrangement.* Do you have professional training? I'd like to know how to do that...that looks like an arrangement you would see at Disneyland or a professional haunt. BRAVO!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

These are great! I love the dead & decomposing flower/plant look in my graveyard and I know columns would make such a big impact. I have a bunch of styrofoam coolers saved up to work on but I don't know if this will be the year for them yet since my two kiddos are young (and rather needy!) at this stage. 

Thanks for breaking this down so simply! I love your paint aging technique!


----------

